# [RECOVERY] CWMR 5.0.2.7 for the SPHD600(Conquer4G)



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

This is a flashable recovery image of ClockworkMod Recovery 5.0.2.7 for the SPHD600.

*Use flash_image to install this.

#> flash_image recovery CWMR5x_D600_recovery.img

The image can be found here: http://dl.dropbox.co...00_recovery.img

The full source for the device config as well as the initial ramdisk for the recovery image can be found here:
https://github.com/u...samsung_SPHD600
https://github.com/u...ung_D600_initrd

This works thus far but could use more testers.

Big thanks to prjktdtnt for providing me the files to make this and for testing it for me.

Enjoy.


----------



## prjktdtnt (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for your hard work! Looking forward to working with you on my next project.


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

I have a conquer and I would be willing to test the recovery img. but I'm a noob to this kind of stuff. so if you could go into more detail about how to install the img I'd and I'm sure others would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, I gave the usage in my original post.

You need the flash_image binary on your device, then you simply run the command I gave you in the first post.

If you need more assistance stop by my IRC channel sometime and I can help you.


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay! after about 8 hours of trying to get sdk and adb to work. I finally got a custom recovery for my phone. I can confirm that the recovery method above works.

Thanks to both utkanos and prjktdtnt for their help.

Note:

I realized that there is no way to get back to the custom recovery once you install it. I tried volume down, camera button and power. but it just takes me to the download robot picture and I have to take my battery out. I tried getting to the recovery through the adb ( adb reboot recovery). it starts to go to recovery then it just reboots. I've tried this a few times and its not working. it starts with the box and arrow going towards the bot. then it switches to a triangle with an exclamation point in the middle with the little bot on the side. then it just reboots like normal. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsdada (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks as if it reinstalls the stock recovery when you reboot the device. It does work great it's just that anytime you'd want to use it, you'd have to flash it each time.

I've done a backup and a restore to confirm it does work. Personally, I don't care at all if I have to re-flash it anytime I want to use it.


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah I reflashed the recovery and it worked again. so I guess thats the method that has to be used for the conquer unless someone can figure out how the original is reflashed and put the recovery there (just and idea).

question:

now that there is a working recovery.. does that mean we can put any custom roms on the phone?


----------



## shawnsdada (Aug 22, 2011)

Not just any custom roms. We have to wait until someone makes one. With a recovery now working, someone might go ahead and make one. That can sometimes take a while though. Few factors like dev interest and if the device has a big enough following. Stuff like that. If there's another Samsung device or even another device from a different manufacturer that shares most of the same hardware, sometimes the roms can be ported over pretty quick.

Just a waiting game now really. I'm a patient person so I personally don't care to wait.


----------



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

If you guys have a /system/etc/install-recovery.sh script, please chmod 444 it and it will stop overwriting recovery. This is a common thing across all devices.


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

I've tried most of the button combinations if not all. from 2 buttons to 3 buttons. I found 2 things besides the downloading mode.

hold volume up, power, and search takes you to ram dump mode

hold volume down, power, and option takes you to safe mode (screws up your widgets, at least it did on my phone)

hold volume down, power, and camera button takes you to download mode. to get out of download hold volume up and power

I chated with someone from samsung and asked if he knew the button combination to get into recovery mode. he said that wasn't listed in the information he had on the phone.

If anyone discovers the button combination for recovery mode that would be great if you would share it. but for right now. as far as I know. adb reboot recovery is the only way to get to the custom recovery.


----------



## prjktdtnt (Jan 25, 2012)

Recovery is Vol Down + Power, Keep holding both until it boots into recovery or it will boot normally instead.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Also adb reboot recovery


----------



## thabyrdman (Feb 1, 2012)

Will terminal emulator work to flash this img. File

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk


----------



## prjktdtnt (Jan 25, 2012)

thabyrdman said:


> Will terminal emulator work to flash this img. File
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk


If you have flash_image on the phone it should, if you get an out of memory error just try again. If it continues to have memory problems then you'll want to kill memory greedy processes then flash it again.


----------



## prjktdtnt (Jan 25, 2012)

A walkthrough on flashing via Win/Mac/*nix: let me know if you find issues with this or if it was useful:

http://projektenterprises.com/?p=12


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anyone figured out a way to get this to "stick"? I don't have the sh file mentioned in previous posts


----------



## shawnsdada (Aug 22, 2011)

Is anyone working on any kind of custom rom for this device yet?


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, confirmed working, but can anyone figure out a way to stop the stock recovery from being reflashed at boot?

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, found a workaround for the stock recovery being reflashed:
use rom toolbox to run a shell script at boot that runs flash_image utility. Place the cwmr image on your sd card, make a new script in rom toolbox something like this:

```
<br />
#!/system/bin/sh<br />
<br />
flash_image recovery /mnt/sdcard/CWMR5.img<br />
```
Note: your img file will probably be named something different, I renamed mine to make manual flashing easier before I figured this out
Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry im new to this but can someone please tell me how to get flash_image onto my conquer 4g? Thanks.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Sorry im new to this but can someone please tell me how to get flash_image onto my conquer 4g? Thanks.


 you can either push it with adb, or use a root browser/explorer

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> you can either push it with adb, or use a root browser/explorer
> 
> Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


ok, i keep on putting in chmod 777 /data/local/flash_image than i put in flash_image recovery /sdcard/CWMR.img (i renamed it to that) but the outcome is always flash_image:not found than i tried:

/data/local/flash_image recovery /sdcard/CWMR.img and it worked but it kept going to stock recovery so i tryed this

chmod 444 /system/etc/install-recovery.sh and i get :

unable to chmod /system/etc/install-recovery.sh: Read-only file system. What did i do wrong or still need to do?


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> unable to chmod /system/etc/install-recovery.sh: Read-only file system


I got the same thing when I was in this process. has something to do with "mounting" and "unmounting" (hopefully that will ring a bell for you). I'm not the one to answer your question. my advice is to get an mirc and go to utkanos channel. there are people there who can help you. they helped me A LOT. I know nothing about this stuff and they walked me through the steps. hope this helps.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Utkanos, do you want a forum.


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

If ya guys give me a little time to whip up some screenshots I can make a guide on how I did it


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

> Utkanos, do you want a forum.


If you're talking about a conquer sub forum in the Samsung one, I would like that. That way I can post some uot kitchen themes I made.

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your hard work and does anyone know a rom that is out or if anyone is making one?


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

Getting this error:

flash_image recovery /sdcard/CWMR5x_D600_recovery.img
mount: No such file or directory
mount: No such file or directory

any ideas?

I am rooted, superuser, root explorer, flash_image, terminal emulator all on the phone and working.


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

freeza said:


> Getting this error:
> 
> flash_image recovery /sdcard/CWMR5x_D600_recovery.img
> mount: No such file or directory
> ...


Try looking at this tutorial I posted and try in the steps I put, I too had many problems like this and this is how i solved it. Hope it helps. www.forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514618


----------



## dirtytofu (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a back-up of the stock Conquer image? If so can anyone provide me w/ a link to it? Thank so much!


----------



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

b16 said:


> Utkanos, do you want a forum.


sure, it can be under recovery maybe.

thanks man


----------



## kushasaurus (Mar 2, 2012)

Up and running. Anything that can be done to further testing let me know.


----------



## utkanos (Aug 10, 2011)

kushasaurus said:


> Up and running. Anything that can be done to further testing let me know.


Just note any bugs/problems you come across, this is pretty well tested by now I should think. Thanks


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> If you're talking about a conquer sub forum in the Samsung one, I would like that. That way I can post some uot kitchen themes I made.
> 
> Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


Do you have a CM rom for the conquer 4g or is there a way to put themes on your phone without that rom?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Can someone help me out a bit here? I kinda soft bricked my conquer 4g and i need some help!


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm talking about uot kitchen themes.

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## kushasaurus (Mar 2, 2012)

itzdarockz said:


> Can someone help me out a bit here? I kinda soft bricked my conquer 4g and i need some help!


Have you tried factory reset? (Volume down and power, HOLD until recov boots)


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

kushasaurus said:


> Have you tried factory reset? (Volume down and power, HOLD until recov boots)


Yea i did but it still wouldnt work now its going to a screen that shows an android shoveling inside a caution sign and underneath it it says "Downloading..."


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

It sounds like you're holding the camera button too

Sent from my Conquered Conquer 4g


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

I got it to recovery i held the volume down and power button than plugged in my charger (because thats the only way it turns on)


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Can someone make a system dump of this phone for me please?


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a nandroid backup of this phone? If so please im me a download link so I can make a rom from it.


----------



## JWhip804 (Mar 22, 2012)

ok guys, i am in the process of acquiring a broken conquer (touch screen). I am going to use my fiances screen on it, pull the stock rom and post it. (id use hers but i rooted and made a couple tweaks so its not a completely stock rom). Once i do i will post here with link. Let the DEVing begin. 

_My EVO 3Ds theme song_
_"Can't touch this"_


----------



## itzdarockz (Feb 18, 2012)

Is anyone here a good scripiter?


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I've installed CWMR on my phone and all seems to work fine (besides lack of any roms!) but I got a message about an OTA update today. Now that I've rooted my phone and put on CWMR, should I avoid any updates Sprint pushes out? Will they brick my phone somehow?

TIA


----------



## thabyrdman (Feb 1, 2012)

I did the update.... Phones rooted...No custom recovery..... didn't do any thing that I can see still rooted... it was a software update not firmware I think you'll be alright.... you'll have to update to quit the nagging update notification....

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I screwed up my phone and now it will only boot into CWM. I've tried restoring 2 different backups (which completes successfully) but on reboot, it goes right back into CWM. Ideas on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## crazarc (Jan 29, 2012)

theechap said:


> I've installed CWMR on my phone and all seems to work fine (besides lack of any roms!) but I got a message about an OTA update today. Now that I've rooted my phone and put on CWMR, should I avoid any updates Sprint pushes out? Will they brick my phone somehow?
> 
> TIA


I tried to update my phone.. it gets about the 10th of the way to updating.. then it goes to a caution sign with the android bot. so apparently I cant update my phone.. not sure why thebirdman was able to update and I couldnt.


----------

